# adjustement (Need tips for adjusting the governor on a YT 624)



## gaet (10 mo ago)

yt 624 2021 jaimerait ajuster le gouverneur comment merci


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

gaet said:


> yt 624 2021 jaimerait ajuster le gouverneur comment merci


Translation: Tips for adjusting the governor on a YT 624? Thank you.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Also moved to the Yamaha forum.

Welcome to SBF. 🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Tips for adjusting the governor.

I've adjusted governors on US engines, Chinese, and Honda. The procedure should be the same with Yamaha. Google or watch YouTube. However, Why? If set correctly at the factory, it never changes.


----------



## gaet (10 mo ago)

*Gaetan Dery <[email protected]>*
10 h 16 (il y a 3 heures)
 
à Snowblower







merci j'aie bien regarder youtub mais pas trouver pour yamaha 

pour la raison c'est que bien que la souffleuse soit neuve je trouve que le moteur pourrait mettre plus 

de puissance quand la neige devient abondante dense ya aussi que sur garantie je pourrais passer 

chez le concessionnaire vendeur c'est que j'aime bien faire les chose par moi même quand c'est possible

et si je trouve pas le livre d'entretien ty 624 ejb bien va falloir que je commande du vendeur

merci pour avoir pris le temps d'aider japprecie
gaétan


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

gaet said:


> Merci...


Long story short, can somebody hook him up with a service manual?


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

I think @Coby7 had a service manual. En francais? Je ne sais pas.


----------



## gaet (10 mo ago)

Lunta said:


> I think @Coby7 had a service manual. En francais? Je ne sais pas.



merci cest gentil je lui fait un message a ce propos


----------

